# 1941 original Goodrich Challenger



## tripple3

*1941 original Goodrich Challenger sold*

Cell # listed in CL OC ad    sold to a friend....





bump


----------



## tripple3

*complete original*

Goodrich tires, tank, guard, and paint job. Morrow coaster rides great.


----------



## tripple3

*His and Hers?*

LaSalle is SOLD
I sold this bike but like the pic here. Maybe the owner of this will want another pair...???...
I listed a girl's La Selle 1941 also. I would do a package deal for $1750 if interested


----------



## tripple3

*Bump*

Great original still available


----------



## tripple3

*Trade for ??*

fresh pic and a bump....edited 1st post with new link


----------



## tripple3

*Green Signs down Brookhurst almost to P.C.H.*

This is at a Garage sale today in So. Huntington Beach today. I am now... asking $1100 Rides awesome


----------



## tripple3

Bump check


----------



## tripple3

*Lower price*

I lowered my price too Bri and Mike but alas I know neither of you will buy this bike.



I like pics. I read, but I *look* at pictures.


----------



## tripple3

Back to top


----------



## tripple3

bumpin it up....


----------



## tripple3

*Pre war Challenger...*

I know this has been for sale awhile.... I am riding it around the swap today taking best offer....


----------



## tripple3

Best Offer....


----------



## tripple3

Bump this for offers....


----------



## TheDXjedi

nice rider


----------



## tripple3

It rides great. New link 1st post



sickdogsDX said:


> nice rider


----------



## tripple3

Thanks. Bump up....


sickdogsDX said:


> nice rider


----------



## tripple3

$900 or best offer  I would like to work out a trade for a Shelby built bike if someone has 1....  I like to ride several varieties; and Ohio mfgrs. especially....


----------



## tripple3

bump it to daylite


----------



## hellshotrods

tripple3 said:


> $900 or best offer  I would like to work out a trade for a Shelby built bike if someone has 1....  I like to ride several varieties; and Ohio mfgrs. especially....





I have a Shelby with a Springer, maybe we can trade ?


----------



## tripple3

hellshotrods said:


> I have a Shelby with a Springer, maybe we can trade ?




Post some pics I would like to see it what year?


----------



## tripple3

Some more pics to show my love…


----------



## tripple3

*pre war DX Goodrich Challenger*

New link. Rides great. Looks the same.


----------



## sleepy

I really like this bike....perfect combo of patina, black Fat Franks and overall personality.


----------



## tripple3

*checking for interest...*



sleepy said:


> I really like this bike....perfect combo of patina, black Fat Franks and overall personality.




Thank you. I bumped the ad in case my new owner is looking for this COOL rider...


----------



## tripple3

New title on CL ad bump $895 obo


----------



## tripple3

Great Rider... still for sale....


----------

